# GIVE ME NOISE!!!!!



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

ok guys i know that everyone wants their X-trizy to look great with the different lights screens etc. i am also interested in that and have already done most of these mods... but now i want more!! i want my Truck to make noise. not just any noise i want it to sound good!!! i wanna know which kind of muffler would give me good sounds what air intake headers come one guys i wanna hear what u got or what u suggest!!! i got 5,000 to spend on the car left so give me the best of the best!!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

JayTrail said:


> ok guys i know that everyone wants their X-trizy to look great with the different lights screens etc. i am also interested in that and have already done most of these mods... but now i want more!! i want my Truck to make noise. not just any noise i want it to sound good!!! i wanna know which kind of muffler would give me good sounds what air intake headers come one guys i wanna hear what u got or what u suggest!!! i got 5,000 to spend on the car left so give me the best of the best!!!


Hey Jay, give me the $5,000 and I'll make a noise for you that is guranteed to be different than any other xtrail on the road LOL :thumbup: 

Are you planning to turn your exy into a drag racing car? LOL


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Not noise .... MUSIC !!!*

Hi JayTrail,

First, take your time with your 5 grand...

Surprisingly enough just changing the header and adding a cold air intake COMPLETELY changes the engine sound (not to mention it gives a real boost of added power). For the better, and unlike the counterparts (Sentra se-r and altima) having the same engine, there is no annoying popping sounds when downshifting (I assume you have manual tranny here).

Unfortunately I have no sound clip, But Stephen (SCHESBH) has heard what my car now sounds like when we last met.
Fortunately you live in Montreal and so do we (Stephen and I) so we can meet and you can see (or hear) for yourself...

BUT make it quick, cause next week (wednesday) I am having my entire exhaust line re-done (all with Magnaflow parts: cat, res and muffler)
So my X-trail sound will change yet again !
Stephen and I usually have Hotdogs for lunch at Lafleur's on the Cote-de- Liesse near the Dorval circle & the airport on Fridays once every month or so why don't you join us...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The X-Trail will pop and backfire once you add an exhaust like mine Valboo. Remember that I also have a downpipe and am currently riding around catless.

I have two X-Trail videos showing acceleration from a standing start. Are any of you guys interested? Bad thing is they are encoded in a weird codec (damn Panasonic SV) so I'll try to get you guys the link for the Codec first.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Terranismo,

I figured it would do this, now at least I'll know what to expect. 

Perhaps it won't be too bad since I will be keeping a 'cat' and I will be using double resonnators and I have opted to use the 18" body muffler rather than the 14" ... we will see next week.

Later,


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

sorry to say it guys but i dont have a manual transmision. but i know that a cold air intake and new headers will change the sound. i am still looking for the right one and i can't decide which one i want.... i want the best sounding truck that i can possibly get....i know u guys know ur @$#! and i am somewhat of a newbie so let me know what kind of work i can do to the truck without voiding warranties or leases! thanks guys can't wait to har from you


also looking forward to seeing those videos...
p.s. i am also interested in changing the exhaust...do i need a new exhaust system or can i put a tip on?

JayTrail


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*Montreal Gang*

Hi there fellow Montrealer,

It seems we folks from Québec are taking over these froums....

I'm also looking into a I/h/e setup and from what I have heard, the best bang for the buck is an OBX Header. 10-15 hp for under 300$ can. The Cosmo intake is a copy of the Injen but with a cheaper filter (made in brossard). Just swap out the filter for quality K&N and you have a great cai intake for a cost of 200$. After that, I'm not sure about the back end of the exhaust. Magnaflow is popular but I heard it was a very loud combo. I'm going for a more stealthy thing so I want a silent but deadly exhaust. I haven't met the other Montreal Boys yet but I'm hoping for a meet a the Orange Julep in early June. 

Bienvenue sur le forum! (Welcome on the forum)

Ryan


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

ya for sure! i am usually at the julep every thursday so if you want to find me look for the X-Trail with the most bass!!! lol im usually on the silverstar side of the julep look for me there! i am usually there with my friends that drive modified proteges look for them and you'll see me 
well hope to see you tomorrow!!! 

Im going to look into those new parts because i haven't put rims on yet and i still want to do that, so i dont wnt to spend to much on those parts to save for 26" spinners lol

JayTrail


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Looking forward to your results Valboo :thumbup: The one part I dislike the most about the X-Trail is the factory muffler, it looks so tacked on just hanging there, and that wimpy twisty tail pipe....? Ewwwhhhh  

Sounds like nice system you have planned


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The factory exhaust canister for the X-Trail looks like a rubbermaid tank soldered sideways. It's just fugly :thumbdwn: 

As for the exhaust, I had mine custom made with 2.5 inch diameter piping all the way from the header to the rear canister. I'm using a resonator only (about 16-18 inches) with round inlet/outlet. When it was being installed/made we straightened out the exhauts piping route so less power would be lost. If you only run the resonator without any cats be sure that it will pop and backfire, and if you launch really hard (in AWD of course) the exhaust pressure will kill the resonator (I'm on my 5th one already). 

The downpipe has to be custom made. One for a Spec V WILL NOT FIT. Our lower subframe assembly which includes the whole fron suspension (axles, brakes, hubs, etc) is a pain to bolt off in order to make a really good downpipe. You will have to compromise but a good exhaust techy can work around the subframe and make an excellent piece.

In oder not to loose your warranty I recommend not to install a header. No header on the market is compatible with the factory warranty as they remove the cat converter (a piece of emission equipment). He who tells you the Nismo Header with cat does not void your warranty is also wrong. If you want one bad enough just have it installed (watch out for the O2 sensors), and can take it off before servicing. Or just ask your delare nicely if they will be able to install it themselves and honor the warranty. The install is fairly easy and it will bolt right up to the stock exhaust flange. I have the SSA header (copy of Kamikaze) and I like it because it open top end power. The X already has a great amount of torque so a 4-1 header seems the way to go to gain some nice top speed.

As for the CAI/WAI, any one for the Spec V, or Altima 2.5 will work. It's just a matter of preference really. I got mine used off of Ebay for less than half the price. Be sure to check out the Spec V listings there since you can get a lot of things new or mildly used for cheap.


----------

